# Color refills??



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

Amazing timing!!

There is a thread started on color refills for rollerballs, the same week one of my suppliers sends me samples of color refills for rollerballs and "Parker" style ballpoints.

So, I would like to measure the interest in quality color refills.

Please reply to poll and comment, if you wish!

Cost would be about $3 per refill, or less.

Thanks for feedback.

This poll allows multiple answers per person, but the votes are public, just so you know!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2010)

Ed,

The only refill listed above that I would be inclined to keep on hand is the black felt tip.  I would probably only buy color ink refills if a customer ordered a particular color ink.  Those aren't something I would tie any money up for.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 8, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Ed,
> 
> The only refill listed above that I would be inclined to keep on hand is the black felt tip.  I would probably only buy color ink refills if a customer ordered a particular color ink.  Those aren't something I would tie any money up for.



Ditto


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

It's not a huge investment, cause it's an existing supplier-order from them each month, anyhow.  If there are twenty or so guys interested, I will stock a few.

That's the purpose of this poll--Thanks for your honest replies!!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 8, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Cost would be about $3 per refill, or less.



Ed,
What I'm talking about is MY money.  If I were to stock 3 refills each of the 9 refills you have listed, at about $3.00 each, I would have $81.00 tied in colored ink.  That just wouldn't work for poor little ol' me. I suspect I am not alone.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike,

If you buy two colors and two of each color-when you are ordering from us anyhow, you will have a couple interesting pens at a show.  No huge investment.  If 20 guys do that, I sell 80 refills.  That merits us stocking a few of each color, too.

When I did shows, I always had a few pens on the table, ready to write-next to a pad of paper.  People stopped by and scribbled, etc.  One of the pens was usually purple.  When they grabbed it, (a very POPULAR color, picked up often) they were taken by surprise---it WROTE in PURPLE!!!  NOT what they expected!!!

So, I got their BRAIN started--at craft shows most women walk in a daze--IF you get their attention, you have surpassed 90% of your competition.  AND, it was an easy conversation starter!!

"Of course, it's purple, people who like purple pens, like to WRITE in purple!!"  From there, a discussion started--

So, that's MY story, we'll see if anyone else is using color.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 8, 2010)

It is an interesting idea, obviously one that worked for you so far.  I have yet to do a show.  I am hoping later this fall I will get my feet wet.  Defiantly food for thought!


----------



## barkisini (Jul 8, 2010)

Good timing, but.....jeez....I just ordered some from somebody else!


----------



## roddesigner (Jul 8, 2010)

first I think it depends on how you price the pen, I always try to add a couple of dollars to the original cost, now they think you are giving them the refill for free if you do change out the stock refill for one that cost more, started doing that with heritance nibs and it has worked quite well


----------



## Crashmph (Jul 8, 2010)

What about Blue?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

Blue is a stock color, we have it now.  For "Parker" or "cross" (Fine or medium) or 5888 for the Rollerballs


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 8, 2010)

Any chance of getting fiber tips? I have a customer that loves the Monteverde fiber tip spring loaded in blue.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2010)

I voted all the RB refills. I haven't had any requests for alternate colors in the Parker line (everyone seems fine with black). Not to say, it wouldn't be a great addition, but I have many people asking for other colors in a Rollerball.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 8, 2010)

I voted for my "second choice".  I actually get the most demand for RED refills due to my states "Husker" colors.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ed, I voted for all of them since most women that I sell pens too seem to like colors other then blue and black. For instance a purple ink with a purple pen or something like that. I only wish I could find fountain pen cartridges in multi color packs rather then 12 of one color.


----------



## Gofer (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with hunter27 *red* refills would be nice to have.

Bruce


----------



## alphageek (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd love to see what the felt tip is like.. not sure about it, but I voted for the 'girly' colors --- those i'm pretty sure would work.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 8, 2010)

Any chance of metallic colors?


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 9, 2010)

the color refills would be great for a teacher or a drafter or even someone who organizes by writing in different colors
Students would be a prime example when taking notes I switch between black blue and red depending on what the info is about (people/events/misc/ important)


----------

